# Question for special operations.



## Michi (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi. I’m starting to make a collection of patches from special operations. My questions to members of these units is how do eBay sellers or instagram sellers get SEAL or special operations patches? I know that from friends, but do you guys think is alright for these sellers to sell patches for 80-100 dollars? Thank you for any response and for those service members, thank you for your service.


----------



## Arf (Feb 5, 2020)

People make the patches themselves. Any patches you see on ebay or instagram are not worth getting.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 5, 2020)

Well, I'm a capitalist so I say it's totally fine for people to charge whatever the market can bear.

As a consumer, and as someone who has had all manner of patches, coins, poker chips, etc., made over the years, I think $80-$100 for a patch is completely ridiculous.  Take a picture of what you want, send it to Mr. Kim in Korea or whatever, have him make you one.  Or have him make you a dozen, and sell them on eBay for $80-$100


----------



## Arf (Feb 5, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Well, I'm a capitalist so I say it's totally fine for people to charge whatever the market can bear.
> 
> As a consumer, and as someone who has had all manner of patches, coins, poker chips, etc., made over the years, I think $80-$100 for a patch is completely ridiculous.  Take a picture of what you want, send it to Mr. Kim in Korea or whatever, have him make you one.  Or have him make you a dozen, and sell them on eBay for $80-$100


 That is exactly what the guy on eBay is doing 😂😂😂


----------



## Michi (Feb 5, 2020)

This is the type of patches i found. I dig the patches but the price is high and im pretty sure i will get something that is not the real deal.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 5, 2020)

Hm, looks like someone doesn't want people pirating his pirated patches.


----------



## Michi (Feb 5, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Hm, looks like someone doesn't want people pirating his pirated patches.


How can i know a patch is real or not?


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 5, 2020)

It's impossible to tell.  Even if it's the right pattern, it could be a knock off, or something someone bought at the local Hajji mart.

What kind of patches are you looking for?  Just SEAL operational patches?


----------



## AWP (Feb 5, 2020)

Michi said:


> How can i know a patch is real or not?



You don't. "Buyer beware" and all that.


----------



## Michi (Feb 6, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> It's impossible to tell.  Even if it's the right pattern, it could be a knock off, or something someone bought at the local Hajji mart.
> 
> What kind of patches are you looking for?  Just SEAL operational patches?


I like SEAL patches but any other special operation patch i like. I have some Mexican special operations patches from friends i made while living in Juarez. I also recently got a DEA FAST patch.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 6, 2020)

Your post got me curious so I cruised the interwebz yesterday just to see what kind of patches were available. It's a Poser's Super Walmart out there. Everything. Special Forces patches and flashes, all kinds of SEAL stuff, Ranger scrolls & tabs, airborne crap, Recon wings, ribbons, medals, insignia...and all between 7 and 15 bucks. Shop til ya drop.


----------



## Jaknight (Feb 6, 2020)

Gunz said:


> Your post got me curious so I cruised the interwebz yesterday just to see what kind of patches were available. It's a Poser's Super Walmart out there. Everything. Special Forces patches and flashes, all kinds of SEAL stuff, Ranger scrolls & tabs, airborne crap, Recon wings, ribbons, medals, insignia...and all between 7 and 15 bucks. Shop til ya drop.
> 
> 
> View attachment 31919


We need to bring back that style of mustache


----------



## Teufel (Feb 6, 2020)

Gunz said:


> Your post got me curious so I cruised the interwebz yesterday just to see what kind of patches were available. It's a Poser's Super Walmart out there. Everything. Special Forces patches and flashes, all kinds of SEAL stuff, Ranger scrolls & tabs, airborne crap, Recon wings, ribbons, medals, insignia...and all between 7 and 15 bucks. Shop til ya drop.
> 
> 
> View attachment 31919


Damn dog, you don't need to be posting my picture everywhere on the internet.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 6, 2020)

Things are worth what someone is willing to pay for the thing.  Capitalism 101.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 6, 2020)

Teufel said:


> Damn dog, you don't need to be posting my picture everywhere on the internet.



Not enough Purple Hearts and valor decorations on that guy for it to be you.


----------



## Michi (Feb 6, 2020)

policemedic said:


> Things are worth what someone is willing to pay for the thing.  Capitalism 101.


In a way I’m complaining about the price because i don’t want to buy something that is fake. I friend of mine purchased a PJ pvc patch and got a cheap made replica made of cloth.


----------



## Michi (Feb 6, 2020)

I had seen by now that SEAL and MARSOC patches are expensive. I like them but i have my doubts about them being authentic and not fake.


----------



## Board and Seize (Feb 6, 2020)

Michi said:


> In a way I’m complaining about the price because i don’t want to buy something that is fake.



Define fake for me.  

If you are looking for actual patches that actual guys in the actual units actually had issued or wore... with few exceptions you will not find these for sale online.  Period.

If you just want a patch with the actual design that actual guys in actual... This you can find.  But you won't know for sure that it's an actual design unless you ask someone from that unit.

In any case, $100 for $2 worth of fabric and stitching is a bad deal.


----------



## Hillclimb (Feb 6, 2020)

Michi said:


> I had seen by now that SEAL and MARSOC patches are expensive. I like them but i have my doubts about them being authentic and not fake.



New CSOs are given their Raider patches when their team decides they can wear one. And then im sure all 48 teams or whatever have their own individual team patches they make an in house order for. So good luck. I wouldnt want a weirdo collecting my 10$ patch unless he was dumb enough to pay 100$ too.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 6, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Not enough Purple Hearts and valor decorations on that guy for it to be you.



It’s his graduation pic from TBS.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 6, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Not enough Purple Hearts and valor decorations on that guy for it to be you.


Mustache is on point though


----------



## AWP (Feb 6, 2020)

Inside the mind of an Admin...

AWP the man: This thread is moderately entertaining.

AWP the admin: Damn, look at this smoldering dumpster fire, just waiting for enough air to blow up. Do I close it, let it burn and give the members something to do so they will stay out of the goddamned political threads for 2 minutes? What to do, what to do... Fuck it, let it burn. If enough dumbasses lose their minds in the politics threads we can ban them and Make Shadowspear Great Again. My Stukas need flight time anyway, my banhammer is rusty and only digital blood can clean my instrument of righteousness.


----------

